# Your top 3 budget lights for 2016



## bykfixer (Dec 31, 2016)

Somebody did an LED one of these, I did an incan one, but the venerable budget light also deserves it's own top 3 thread. 
This is the top 3 even bad lights aint bad these days thread. 

My 3 are mentioned based on how often they get used.

1) the $8 wooden Menards light. A lightweight 2 double A number with 2 settings... off and on. A throwey 80 lumen beam with a respectable tint and beam texture that looks pretty cool sitting on a coffee table.

2) the 300 lumen Rayovac Indestructable 2 double A. They up'd the lumens and lengthened the throw. They warmed up the tint and raised low to an ideal 60 lumens for lots of light with good fuel mileage.

3) tie between the Energizer polished alluminum 1 double A and 2 double A. Solid built, looks like an expensive light and has pretty good output and tint(s). For working on cars I use the 1 double A. For outdoor general purpose the 2 double A.

My Chris Kyle Frog Foundation edition of the LuxPro 480 gets the honorable mention for it's adjustable 200 lumen front, the pure flood side light, red beacon, strong tail magnet and side switch. 

All mentioned were $25 or less.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 31, 2016)

In the budget light category, I think that anything in the Convoy line would take top prize.
I haven't bought any of them this year, but the L6 is truly a low cost power house.
The Convoy S2+ is one of my all time favorites.

Here is a pair of RED convoy S2+ sporting an 18350, and the other an 18650.







Pretty much the only budget light I bought this year was a few
Home Depot Defiant 850 Lumen Triple LED - 3C cell flashlight.

I made a spacer for it so that I can run it on 18650 battery instead of the 3 C's.





At the end of last year I got a couple Walmart COB work lights that were good for the money, and was used for working under the kitchen sink, and bathroom sink, very effectively.


----------



## aginthelaw (Dec 31, 2016)

i have a bushnell AA with about 250-300 lumen neutral light, with red and purple sub led's.
thorfire vg-10 $10 for almost 1000 lumens and built like a tank. and if it breaks, they've included extra switches and glass
xtar wk42 - 300 lumens for $8 and the size of your thumb (well my thumb. i have big thumbs. i mean not weird big. i'm not a carpenter and hit them with hammers a lot)


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 31, 2016)

Easily convoy with the S2+ and the C8. Both are less than $20 and the S2+ sometimes under $10. Both are very well made for the price and also very reliable for the price. I will also throw out the Convoy L6. At $50 it is not cheap but it is the only cheap light to offer a true multi-thousand lumen output while also being of very high quality.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 1, 2017)

The Lumintop IYP365 is definitely my top choice, not just of Budget Lights, but of all the lights I purchased in 2016. The slim styling, the start on medium, and the wonderful creamy Nichea beam make it just a wonderful light.
Second would be my Tip. Nice step up from the Tube, more output, and again that creamy Nichea wonderfulness.
Third would have to be the BLF 348 special buy light. Classy looks, simple operation, small size, and again, that wonderful high CRI Nichea emitter. [Notice a pattern here? What can I say, I'm just stuck on high CRI lights these days.]


----------



## xxo (Jan 2, 2017)

I would second the 300 lumen Rayovac Indestructible 2AA for $15.


I would also the Rayovac 6V floating LED version sold at Lowes (and this version only), only 35 lumens, but it throws real well with the big reflector and has a very long run time - only costs $5 with battery.

Next I would normally pick the Mag Solitaire LED for $10, but right now the left over black Friday 2 packs 2C/3C ML25 LEDs which Home Depot is clearing out for $20 might be a better deal.


----------



## Incan Lurker (Jan 2, 2017)

My Top 3 Budget Flashlights for 2016 are:



Rayovac IN2-MS Industrial 2 D
Rayovac R2AA-BA Roughneck Adjustable Beam 2 AA
Rayovac Vt2aa-b Flashlight 2 AA


By Budget, I'm thinking low cost and Incan,.....of course!


----------



## Take_em (Jan 2, 2017)

I recently picked up a Nebo slyde from my local tool truck. I have been very impressed with the "slyde" lantern portion for flood lighting and the throw on the main beam makes it serviceable out to 80-100 yards ( depending on battery condition). A stout magnet on the tail cap has been handy as well. So far , it's been the best all around "budget" light I've owned.


----------



## Charlie Hustle (Jan 15, 2017)

These are some of best budget lights I purchased this year:

Jaxman M8 Nichia 219B 4000k 
Lumintop Tool Any iteration 
Jaxman E2 Nichia 219B 4000k
FourSevens Atom A0 Titanium Neutral


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2017)

Take_em said:


> I recently picked up a Nebo slyde from my local tool truck. I have been very impressed with the "slyde" lantern portion for flood lighting and the throw on the main beam makes it serviceable out to 80-100 yards ( depending on battery condition). A stout magnet on the tail cap has been handy as well. So far , it's been the best all around "budget" light I've owned.



Great light! 
Just be careful how much you rotate the head on it as they've been known to stop working due to the wires getting ripped away from the board if rotated too far. 

See the Nebo Slyde thread.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?413372-Nebo-SLYDE-impressions
Post #2 and 4


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 15, 2017)

Top budget light for 2016 for me would HAVE to be the Astrolux S41 Nichia. I mean, what could be better a 1600 lumen wall of high CRI light for less than $50?


----------



## Charlie Hustle (Jan 15, 2017)

StorminMatt said:


> Top budget light for 2016 for me would HAVE to be the Astrolux S41 Nichia. I mean, what could be better a 1600 lumen wall of high CRI light for less than $50?



I'm glad you had no problems with the light.

EDIT:

No overhand right punches thrown. I own the light in question, and will admit that it is incredible per dollar. However, I can't recommend anything that I feel is unreliable. :goodjob:


----------



## Sambob (Jan 16, 2017)

I guess everybody's Idea of "budget" Is a little different I tap out at about $20 on budget light's, which Is why GearBest Is my friend.
1. On the road M3 920lm WW 3-4000k tint, a real nice back up pocket carry.
2. Convoy S3 500lm NW nice belt carry(one of my main EDC's)
3. Eagle-eye X7 1100lm CW needed something with more throw than my Thru-Nite T30s...and I already had four 26650s waiting for something to do soooo.....It was an easy choice.
A nice runner up Is the Rayovac 10 led floating lantern 85lm for 45 hours great little power outage light
http://www.rayovac.com/lights/general-purpose-lights/10-led-floating-lantern.aspx
[h=2][/h] [h=2][/h]


----------



## mcm308 (Jan 16, 2017)

I got a double pack from Home Depot for like 20 bucks. A double AA and a double AAA LED. Nice black knurled handles, rubberized heads, clicky tail caps. Not bad,not bad for extras around the house.


----------



## mikekoz (Jan 17, 2017)

This is a tough one! I have pretty much JUST bought budget lights last year, but here it goes!

1. Soonfire NS17: A rechargeable (Via USB) 18650 light that puts out 1000 lumens, and comes with a nice holster all for $30.00 is hard to beat!
2. Gander Mountain 2 AA: This is one of the best lights I have bought for $20.00! It is built like a tank, has a matte finish that reminds me of some of the Inova lights I own, Has a nice 190 lumen high, and about a 20 lumen low. 
3. jetbeam Jet-1 MK: I paid $18.00 for this, and it is one of the most useful lights I own. It has a simple user interface, just twist the head to turn it on and change modes. Has three well spaced light levels, a max of 150 lumens using a standard AA, 480 using a 14500 cell, and a beautiful finish! It is a bit too small for my tastes, but that is an advantage for most. I prefer using a NIMH cell in it since I value run time over brightness for a light like this.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 18, 2017)

Hands down winner is a NIB FourSevens Quark Pro QP2A. Available on eBay for $30 (Best Offer) delivered. Then a Big Larry n a Small Larry. Fun lights. Love the magnet. 

~ Chance


----------



## Jomohr84 (Jan 18, 2017)

My picks are:
Convoy C8 Clear
ThruNite TN4A HI 
Hyper Tough 200L 3aa headlamp from wally world


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jan 18, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hands down winner is a NIB FourSevens Quark Pro QP2A. Available on eBay for $30 (Best Offer) delivered.



Is this Quark the same one you referred to in the WTB Quark AA thread recently? If yes, the one I found on ebay is less than $25 shipped or best offer.

BTW, thanks for the heads up on the sweet deal!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 18, 2017)

Mr. Shawn said:


> Is this Quark the same one you referred to in the WTB Quark AA thread recently? If yes, the one I found on ebay is less than $25 shipped or best offer.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the heads up on the sweet deal!



Yes it is, and you're welcome. I'm happy to have been able to provide the information. There was a time when they offered five or six different NIB Quarks. Sweet deals, indeed.

~ Chance


----------



## chillinn (Jan 18, 2017)

JetBeam Jet-1 Mk (seconding mikekoz, but I've seen it for $5 less than he paid, at GearBest. Accepts 1.5V-4.2V)
 Coast HP-1 (discontinued, but still available, and often for $8. Tough light, great clip, F2T, fwd clicky, accepts 1.5V-4.2V)
 AA Mini Mag (I found a domestic source for under $10 w/free ship, krypton version. Beautiful 14lm incan output, even if a little on the low side, 5 hours runtime, very customizable and upgradeable)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 19, 2017)

... THEY'RE BACK!! ... 

~ CG


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 20, 2017)

I'll go with lights I use as well, 



Probably on my 2015 list as well is the Energizer Weatheready 6V flashlight/lantern. Basically a version of the Australian LED Dolphin it is 150 lumens or so with a large stepped and faceted reflector. I keep them handy and use them in place of lanterns indoors where they work well with ceiling bounce. Unfortunately they seem to have disappeared from shelves early in the year and may be discontinued already. It is a shame as they were only $10 and able to float. They would be good emergency lights for the general public.
Nebo Larry C Work Light. There are different similar lights available but the small size and magnetic clip make this one useful to me. Around $9 and widely available.
Maglite ML25LT 2C. This is hands down the most used of the three lights at my house. Some people decry the 2hr. run time but I like the consistent regulated output and it will dim before it dies so you know to change the batteries without being left in the dark. Plenty bright at 177 lumens for general use and capable of more throw than some other similar sized lights. Works fine with eneloops in AA to C adapters and the tint can be easily modified using lens filters. Still a decent value at $18-20.

My honorable mention goes to my favorite budget lights,slide switch PR base incans. There are still some decent models available new and they are easily modified with a low cost LED drop-in.Battery adapters allow the use of AA lithiums and eneloops in C and D models. Output isn't overly impressive but like the Mag the tint is easy to modify with filters and the drop-in can be replaced if it fails.Not much to go wrong as long as you keep them away from leaky alkalines. With a little searching you can find older models like the Rayovac Sportsman or a Chrome Eveready often at reasonable prices if you like the old style metal lights.


----------



## Jimnev (Jan 25, 2017)

Fenix A15
Olight I3E
Streamlight Microstream


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jan 25, 2017)

*18650*:Skilhunt H03. _At $30 you'd be hard pressed to find a better light, heck, this holds its own against some higher priced angle lights._

*AA: *Jaxman E3 Nichia 219b_._$_20 for neat little AA high CRI light? Yeah!
_
*AAA: *Lumintop Tool Nichia 219b cu or ti_: Might be cheating here a little but easily found for ~$30. 
_


----------



## PartyPete (Jan 25, 2017)

The new Atactical A1 looks quite awesome for $20.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jan 25, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ... THEY'RE BACK!! ...
> 
> ~ CG



If you're referring to those *bay quarks, I found them! :twothumbs


----------



## billcoe (Feb 7, 2017)

Convoy S2
Budget Light Forum A6
Nitecore Tube

But I suspect that the Astrolux S41 Nichia would be on the list if I ever bought one.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 11, 2017)

Most of my 2016 purchases were Thrunite. Multiple variations of Ti0 ($5), Ti3 ($13), T10 ($25), 1Av2 ($30), 1Av3 ($30), TN4A ($50). More budget friendly than either the Fenix' and Surefire' lights I had been buying before finding Thrunite. No problems with any of them. All of my other lights have been retired, and replaced by a Thrunite...and that includes in the house, vehicles, and edc.

If I had to pick 3, I'd pick the AA models over the AAA (Ti0-3)


----------

